# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Τροφές για παπαγάλους

## geog87

μετα απο μια επισκεψη σ'ενα πετ σοπ ειδα καποιες τροφες οι οποιες τουλαχιστον σε μενα δεν ηταν καθολου γνωστες!ηθελα να μου πειτε αν καποιος τις εχει χρησιμοποιησει η γενικα αν εχετε αποψη για τη συγκεκριμενη εταιρια!





και τελος ενα κουτι με Millet και αυτο ''αγνωστης'' για μενα εταιριας αλλα η εσωτερικη του συσκευασια ειναι αεροστεγως κλεισμενη και μ'αρεσε και ετσι το αγορασα!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δεν ξερω αυτην την εταιρια! αλλα τα τροφιμα της ειναι πολυ φθηνα απο οτι βλεπω στις φωτογραφιες..!

----------


## geog87

ναι ισχυει αυτο που λες Νικο και σαν συσκευασια μου φανηκε περιποιημενη γενικα...αλλα εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου!παντως συσκευαζεται στην ισπανια!

----------


## lagreco69

Δεν της Ξερω George αλλα παρατηρω οτι οι τιμες ειναι πολυ καλες!! και το millet φαινεται πολυ καλο.

----------


## geog87

ναι το millet ειναι πολυ προσεγμενο!!!αυριο θα το δοκιμασω αλλα δεν νομιζω να εχω θεμα...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

απο ποια περιοχη ειναι το πετ σοπ απο το οποιο πωλουνται αυτες οι συσκευασιες?

----------


## geog87

σου εστειλα π.μ.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Τις εχω δει καπου ειναι καλες

----------


## mitsman

Δεν τις εω ξαναακουσει η δει καπου.... δεν θα τις επαιρνα στα πουλακια μου!

----------


## geog87

> Δεν τις εω ξαναακουσει η δει καπου.... δεν θα τις επαιρνα στα πουλακια μου!


λες να ειναι φολα???

----------


## jk21

καλα εχω μνημη ελεφαντα ποτε ποτε ... ΧΧΧμπιλλαρε κοιτα τι θυμηθηκα και απο ποτε !!!  

*Προιόντα της εταιρίας ΚΙΚΙ*το θεμα ειναι οτι σε μενα δειχνει κατεστραμμενο το pdf οταν το κατεβαζω .... 

Βασιλη εχεις ακομα αυτο το αρχειο;

----------


## geog87

δεν μου ανοιγει Δημητρη!!!μνημη ελεφαντα?????jk21 αφου εχεις μνημη ελεφαντα πρεπει να σε παμε στην σε καμια ζουγκλα να σε αφησουμε ελευθερο και να καταγραψουμε τη στιγμη...η απελευθερωση του jk ...μαζι με τα ιθαγενη!!!χαχαχαχαχα περα απο τον χαβαλε ειναι καλη εταιρια?????

----------


## jk21

ισπανικη μου ειχε πει καποτε νομιζω  ο Βασιλης .δεν θυμαμαι αν την ειχε κανει χρηση .νομιζω ναι .θα μας πει

----------


## geog87

> ισπανικη μου ειχε πει καποτε νομιζω  ο Βασιλης .δεν θυμαμαι αν την ειχε κανει χρηση .νομιζω ναι .θα μας πει


ναι ειναι σιγουρα ισπανικη!!!τουλαχιστον εκει συσκευαζονται!!!!!το εγραφε επανω!!

----------


## jk21

καλα ... σιγα μην μου γλυτωνε  

http://www.gzmsl.com/pdf/alimentos_pajaros_KIKI.pdf

----------


## geog87

αρα Δημητρη την αγοραζουμε και την δινουμε στα πουλακια μας αφοβα???

----------


## jk21

γιατι μεσα της ειμαι; συσκευασια να εχει καλη ,ημερομηνια ληξης οκν ,και να μην εχει σκονη .απο κει και περα η χρηση μονο μπορει να δειξει 

θεωρητικα τωρω αν λεει καπου συγκεκριμενη συσταση μιγματος σπορων ,τοτε το συζηταμε αναλογα ο ειδος πουλιου

----------


## geog87

η συσκευασια ηταν εξαιρετικη!!!!!!!!!!πολυ καλυτερη απο τις πολυ γνωστες και πολυ φορεμενες των περισσοτερων μαγαζιων!!!και Δημητρη ειχε εξεφτελιστικη τιμη!!!!!!!!!θα την δοκιμασω αμεσα!!!αυτη που ειναι για κοκκατιλ!!!

----------


## jk21

θελει να κοιταξω να δω τι εχει και για καναρινια χωρις ... φτου φτου ...πσεν

----------


## geog87

> θελει να κοιταξω να δω τι εχει και για καναρινια χωρις ... φτου φτου ...πσεν


προβλεπεται!!!!!

----------


## xXx

είναι ισπανικές και τις αντιπροσωπεύει μία ελληνική εταιρία την οποία δεν αναφέρω...είναι καλές και εξειδικεύεται και σε μεμονωμένους σπόρους όπως κία, περίλλα λευκή, περίλλα καφέ κλπ

----------


## δημητρα

ειναι ισπανικη οπως λετε ολοι σας και εχω κανει χρηση μερικων προιοντων της και εμεινα ευχαριστημενη, απο ποιοτητα μια χαρα και απο τιμες καλες. για καναρινια ειδε ο δημητρης θυμαμαι και του ειχε πει 40 ευρο το τσουβαλι αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχε ρουσπεν μεσα.

----------


## geog87

> ειναι ισπανικη οπως λετε ολοι σας και εχω κανει χρηση μερικων προιοντων της και εμεινα ευχαριστημενη, απο ποιοτητα μια χαρα και απο τιμες καλες. για καναρινια ειδε ο δημητρης θυμαμαι και του ειχε πει 40 ευρο το τσουβαλι αλλα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχε ρουσπεν μεσα.


Δημητρα θυμασαι αν ειχες παρει τροφη για κοκκατιλ αυτης της εταιριας???

----------


## δημητρα

> Δημητρα θυμασαι αν ειχες παρει τροφη για κοκκατιλ αυτης της εταιριας???


οχι δεν εχω παρει.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

geog87, τελικα τη δοκιμασες τη τροφη για κοκατιλ? ποιες ειναι οι εντυπωσεις σου?

----------


## geog87

Νικο συγνωμη που αργησα να σου απαντησω αλλα χτες την αγορασα την τροφη!!!αν εξαιρεσεις τα μπισκοτα που περιεχει κατα τ'αλλα προσεγμενη φαινεται και οικονομικη! 





εδω φαινεται τι περιεχει...ισως ενας πιο ειδικος μας δωσει καποια στοιχεια παραπανω για τα συστατικα της!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

μια χαρα μου φαινεται εμενα! εσυ, που πηγες στο καταστημα, ειδες να εχει μεγαλη ποικιλια τροφων σε αυτη τη μαρκα?

----------


## Giwrgos13

Ειναι πολυ καλη!!

----------


## geog87

> Ειναι πολυ καλη!!


το πολυ καλη με τι κριτηρια το λες???

----------


## geog87

> μια χαρα μου φαινεται εμενα! εσυ, που πηγες στο καταστημα, ειδες να εχει μεγαλη ποικιλια τροφων σε αυτη τη μαρκα?



ναι ειχε μεγαλη ποικιλια σε τροφες αυτης της μαρκας!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> ναι ειχε μεγαλη ποικιλια σε τροφες αυτης της μαρκας!!!


τι βαρος εχει η συγκεκριμενη τροφη που πηρες?

----------


## geog87

> τι βαρος εχει η συγκεκριμενη τροφη που πηρες?


1 κιλο!

----------


## mai_tai

Γιωργο καπου λεει περιεχει  -αλμιρους σπορους..-ειναι καλο αυτο?η ειναι σε μικρες ποσοτητες..?

----------


## geog87

> Γιωργο καπου λεει περιεχει  -αλμιρους σπορους..-ειναι καλο αυτο?η ειναι σε μικρες ποσοτητες..?


Στελιο δεν εχω δει αλμυρους σπορους...βασικα και πιο πριν ειπα οτι περιμενω τη γνωμη των ειδικων (jk21) αλλα οι ειδικοι μαλλον δεν μας κανουν την χαρη!!!εσυ πηρες deli nature Που σου ειχα πει?

----------


## mai_tai

Πηγα κ πηρα απο το ..μεγαλο μαγαζι στην εθνικη μια τροφη(αλλα δεν την πολυτρωει οπως την προηγουμενη συσκευασμενη...)οποτε μπορεσω θα παω να την ξαναπαρω!στειλε με πμ τι προτεινεις

----------


## jk21

αν και ειδικος σε μιγματα παπαγαλων δεν ειμαι ,θα αναφερω οτι εχει 3 ειδη μιλλετ ,καναρινοσπορο (φαλαριδα που λεει ) ,βρωμη (με το κατεργασμενη μαλλον εννοει αποφλειωμενη , ..... ειδικα ψωμακια (οπως ακριβως το λεει ... βαμμενα ψωμακια ,για να λεν αυτοι ψωμακια κατι θα ξερουν και δεν λενε βαμμενα μπισκοτακια ...) ,κανναβουρι ,σπορο απο καρθαμο (αυτο εννοει κενταυριο .το safflower seed .το λευκο μεγαλο σπορακι ) .οι αλμυροι σποροι δεν ξερω τι ειναι αλλα μαλλον ειναι το ενα ειδος ηλιοσπορου και το αλλο το μικροτερο ειναι το iregi ,οι ριγε ηλιοσποροι .θελει αυριο που θα εχω χρονο να βαλω την ξενη ονομασια που εχουν να δω τι μου βγαζει .ΓΙΩΡΓΟ δες και συ .τα αλλα σταφιδες κλπ τα βλεπετε . με προβληματιζει οτι βλεπω δυο ειδη λευκων σπορων και δεν ξερω αν ειναι και τα δυο safflower ή καποιος ειναι ο λεγομενος αλμυρος .θα το δουμε 

περα απο τα μπισκοτοψωμακια  η υπαρξη ποικιλιας μιλλετ ,καναρινοσπορου για την τρυπτοφανη του ,βρωμης για τα αλλα σημαντικα αμινοξεα ,κανναβουριου με πολυ καλα αμινοξεα και κυριως ω3 να αντισταθμισουν τα ω6 των safflower και ηλιοσπορου που ειναι λογικο να υπαρχουν γιατι ειναι καθαρα παπαγαλοσποροι  ,δινει ενα καλο μιγμα

* Γιωργη δεν σε ξεχασα ... αλλα η κορη μου τυχαινει να γιορταζε σημερα το ονομας της  ...

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη κατι προσπαθησα να ψαξω να βρω αλλα το google δεν μου εκανε τη χαρη...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

αυτο που λες, ειδικα ψωμακια! μου θυμισε κατι που εχει μεσα τα πελλετ των ringneck μου, ειναι της zupreem και ειναι για μεγαλους παπαγαλους.. ειναι σα μαλακο ψωμι.. θα ανεβασω φωτο συντομα!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

λοιπον, οι φωτογραφιες! 
η συσκευσασια απ'εξω: 



το μειγμα απο μεσα: 



το ψωμακι που ελεγα στο απο πανω ποστ μου:

----------


## jk21

ναι ... πολυ ειδικο ! δεν το ειπα τιμητικα αλλα υποτιμητικα !αν τα pellet ειναι πληρης τροφη ,δεν κατανοω την αναγκη  προσθηκη αυτων των << ειδικων ψωμιων >> . τι ειναι τα ειδικα ψωμακια ,τι τα ειδικα μπισκοτακια και αν η πρωτη υλη τους μεταποιηθηκε στην εταιρια και οχι αλλου ,αν εναι καποιο αρτοσκευασμα με προσθετα συμπληρωματα πανω του ,γιατι εχει δυο μορφες; 

τροφη για σκεψη ...

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης   ποστ 2*

----------


## geog87

Νικο τα τρωτε αυτα τα ψωμακια τα πουλια σου??? Δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει πουλι που να τρωει τετοιο χρωματιστο μπισκοτο - ψωμακι...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

ο αρσενικος μου τρελενεται! για να πω την αληθεια, ο αρσενικος μου δεχεται περισσοτερο καινουργιες τροφες απο οτι η θηλυκια μου! τρελενεται και για καρυδια! δεν ειναι χρωματιστο, ειναι σαν ψωμι! δεν δοκιμασα βεβαια! αλλα ειναι μαλακο! τι λετε εσεις? να τους την αφαιρεσω? να πω πως σε ποσοτητα ειναι πολυ λιγη μεσα στο μειγμα!

----------


## geog87

ρε Νικο τωρα τι να σου πω...δεν ξερω τι ακριβως ειναι αυτα τα ψωμακια...παντως αν τυχει να βρεις τροφη χωρις αυτα ισως ηταν καλυτερα!!!αυτη η εταιρια η κικι εχει ποικιλια παντως και για μεγαλυτερους παπαγαλους!η αν θες να δωσεις ενα γνησιο ψωμακι ξερεις εσυ ...
*Η Αυγοτροφή μου ( my eggfood recipe )**Αυγόψωμο - ξηρή αυγοτροφή Νο2*το καλυτερο ψωμακι για τα παπαγαλακια σου!!!εγω το δινω και χωρις να το τριψω και το ριμαζουν!!!

----------


## mitsman

Τα ψωμμάκια που λέει ο Νικος δεν αποτελουν μερος του μειγματος σπορων των πουλιων του... ειναι κατι σαν πελλετς.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Τα ψωμμάκια που λέει ο Νικος δεν αποτελουν μερος του μειγματος σπορων των πουλιων του... ειναι κατι σαν πελλετς.


ειναι μερος του μειγματος των πελλετς!

----------


## mitsman

Ξερω Νικο..... δωσε τα αφου τα εχεις ειναι καλη εταιρια εχω ακουσει και εχει καλα πελετς αλλα δεν αξιζουν να σου πω την αληθεια μου θεωρω!

----------


## jk21

τα συστατικα της zupreem 

*Ingredients: Ground corn soybean meal dried apples dried green peas ground wheat dried red peppers dried tomatoes dried green peppers wheat germ meal vegetable oil sucrose dicalcium phosphate calcium carbonate ground vegetables (carrots celery beets watercress and spinach) iodized salt dl-methionine choline chloride l-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate natural mixed tocopherols rosemary extract citric acid manganous oxide zinc oxide copper sulfate calcium iodate sodium selenite ...











*

απο οτι βλεπω ,μιλα για πρωτες υλες νορμαλ και οχι προιοντα και υποπροιοντα αρτοποιας .Βεβαια οι βασικες πρωτες υλες ειναι καλαμποκαλευρο και αλευρι σογιας (οι δυο σποροι που ως γνωστον εχουν σε παγκοσμια κλιμακα κυριως μεταλλαγμενα υβριδια ...)  αλλα τουλαχιστον μιλαμε για πρωτες υλες και οχι αναεπεξεργασμενα συστατικα 

εγω προτιμω <<ψωμακια >> φτιαγμενα με δικα μας αγνα υλικα  (δοθηκανε ηδη σχετικα λινκ ) και αυτα τα ζυμαρικα με προσθηκη λαχανικων 
*Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας*που ειναι απειρως καλυτερα ! ανετα θα μπορουσαμε (αν θελουμε φρουτα και λαχανικα σαν αποξηραμενη τροφη μεσα σε ενα ειδος αυγοψωμου ) να κανουμε κατι αντιστοιχο σε συστατικα με τα pellets με πολυ πιο σιγουρα και ποιοτικα υλικα ! επιφυλλασομαι λιαν συντομως με προταση ...

----------


## mitsman

Και εγω θα ηθελα Μητσαρα η Ελλαδα να μην χρωσταει και να μην δουλευω 12 ωρες οικοδομη για να περναω ισα ισα τον μηνα μου και αν τα καταφερνω αλλα δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο!

Ας μην ειμαστε υπερβολικοι.... απο την στιγμη που δεν αποτελουν κυριο συστατικο της διατροφης των πουλιων και δινονται αραια και που ακομη και το αλευρι σογιας καλο ειναι... οσο μεγαλυτερη ποικιλια διατροφης εχεις στα πουλακια σου τοσο ποιοτικοτερη ζωη θα εχουν.... αυτο ειναι δεδομενο!

----------


## jk21

αν οποιος τα δινει δεν θελει να δωσει κατι εναλλακτικο και καλο ,εστω και συμπληρωματικα ,ναι συμφωνω μαζι σου .αν μπορει ομως και θελει ,γιατι να δινει γενετικα τροποποιημενα τροφιμα στα πουλια ,οταν δεν θελει να το κανει για τον ιδιο (ασχετα αν εν αγνοια του το κανει και αυτο ... ) ;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αν οποιος τα δινει δεν θελει να δωσει κατι εναλλακτικο και καλο ,εστω και συμπληρωματικα ,ναι συμφωνω μαζι σου .αν μπορει ομως και θελει ,γιατι να δινει γενετικα τροποποιημενα τροφιμα στα πουλια ,οταν δεν θελει να το κανει για τον ιδιο (ασχετα αν εν αγνοια του το κανει και αυτο ... ) ;


δηλαδη δημητρη, προτεινεις να πεταξω τα πελλετ και να δινω συμπληρωματικα φαγητα οπως αυτα τα ζυμαρικα στο λινκ που μου εδωσες?  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

αν τα pellet ειχανε στη συσταση bakery products αναγραφομενα ή κατι παρομοιο θα στο ελεγα αμεσα και με αβιαστη σκεψη .ομως αναφερουν καθαρα τις πρωτες υλες που απλα τυχαινει πιθανοτατα σημαντικο μερος τους να ειναι μεταλλαγμενα αλευρα .οπως ολα αυτα που τρωνε τα περισσοτερα κοτοπουλα και ζωα που τρωμε  ... οπως ισως σε μικρες ποσοτητες στα συσταση τους και καθημερινες τροφες που τρωμε οι ιδιοι 

σου λεω να τα χρησιμοποιεις ,οπως και ο δημητρης ειπα ,σαν συμπληρωμα στο σιτηρεσιο των πουλιων και οχι σαν βασικη τροφη .οταν τελειωσουν απλα μην ξαναπαιρνεις .Εφοσον βεβαια εχεις τη δυνατοτητα οτι επιπλεον δινουν πχ φρουτα και λαχανικα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ  (γιατι αν τα τρωνε ποιος ο λογος να τα δινεις αποξηραμενα ...; ) ,να το δινεις μεσω παρασκευης με δικα σου αγνα υλικα τετοιων ζυμαρικων (αποδεκτων ομως απο τα πουλια σου ... το πιθανοτερο για μενα αργα ή γρηγορα ) ή αυγοτροφης -κεικ σαν το λινκ που σε παραπεμψανε τα παιδια (αυτη με το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ειναι για μενα οτι πρεπει !! )  ή με συνταγη που συντομα θα ανεβασω που θα εχει και φρουτα ,χορταρικα.

Αν δεν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα και τη διαθεση ,συνεχιζεις με αυτα σαν συμπληρωματικη τροφη και αν εβρισκες και εταιρια με οργανικες πρωτες υλες ,ακομα καλυτερα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αν τα pellet ειχανε στη συσταση bakery products αναγραφομενα ή κατι παρομοιο θα στο ελεγα αμεσα και με αβιαστη σκεψη .ομως αναφερουν καθαρα τις πρωτες υλες που απλα τυχαινει πιθανοτατα σημαντικο μερος τους να ειναι μεταλλαγμενα αλευρα .οπως ολα αυτα που τρωνε τα περισσοτερα κοτοπουλα και ζωα που τρωμε  ... οπως ισως σε μικρες ποσοτητες στα συσταση τους και καθημερινες τροφες που τρωμε οι ιδιοι 
> 
> σου λεω να τα χρησιμοποιεις ,οπως και ο δημητρης ειπα ,σαν συμπληρωμα στο σιτηρεσιο των πουλιων και οχι σαν βασικη τροφη .οταν τελειωσουν απλα μην ξαναπαιρνεις .Εφοσον βεβαια εχεις τη δυνατοτητα οτι επιπλεον δινουν πχ φρουτα και λαχανικα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΤΡΩΝΕ ΣΤΗ ΦΥΣΙΚΗ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ  (γιατι αν τα τρωνε ποιος ο λογος να τα δινεις αποξηραμενα ...; ) ,να το δινεις μεσω παρασκευης με δικα σου αγνα υλικα τετοιων ζυμαρικων (αποδεκτων ομως απο τα πουλια σου ... το πιθανοτερο για μενα αργα ή γρηγορα ) ή αυγοτροφης -κεικ σαν το λινκ που σε παραπεμψανε τα παιδια (αυτη με το γαλα χωρις λακτοζη ειναι για μενα οτι πρεπει !! )  ή με συνταγη που συντομα θα ανεβασω που θα εχει και φρουτα ,χορταρικα.
> 
> Αν δεν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα και τη διαθεση ,συνεχιζεις με αυτα σαν συμπληρωματικη τροφη και αν εβρισκες και εταιρια με οργανικες πρωτες υλες ,ακομα καλυτερα


εγω παντοτε το εχω σπορια και πελλετς σε μια διπλη ταιστρα και αυτα οποτε θελουν πανε και τρωνε! Δημητρη οταν λες εταιρια με οργανικες πρωτες υλες, εννοεις βιολογικα? αρχικα πελλετς πηρα για τα lovebirds μου (μαρκας versele laga), αλλα εκεινα δεν το ετρωγαν καθολου! ανετα θα ελεγα οτι θα επρεπε να μεινουν νηστικα για δυο μερες για να αναγκαστουν να φανε αλλα δεν θελω να τα βασανισω! ετσι δεν τους εδινα πια! αλλα το φαι το φυλαξα σε αεροστεγως κλειστο ταπερ! οταν λοιπον πηρα τα ringneck μου ο πετσοπας που τυχαινει να ειναι ενας καλος φιλος συγγενη μου εδωσε τα πουλια μαζι με σπορια και πελλετς (μαρκας zupreem)! και μαλιστα αυτα τα ετρωγαν αλλα οχι (καλως ή κακως) επαρκως.. επισης για να μην πανε χαμενα τα πελλετς των lovebirds μου αναμειγνυω αυτα τα δυο μειγματα πελλετς και τους τα δινω! συμφωνω σε αυτο που λες οτι εφοσον τρωνε τα φρουτα και λαχανικα στη φυσικη τους μορφη δεν υπαρχει λογος να τρωνε αποξηραμενα.. ομως τα lovebirds μου δεν τρωνε με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ φρουτα μονο μερικα λαχανικα και χορταρικα που μου ειχες προτεινει παλιοτερα! τα ringnecks ομως, εφαγαν και καροτο που τους εβαλε η μητερα μου.. ομως μιας και τα ειχα παρει προσφατα δεν ηθελα να τα στρεσαρω με το να πλησιαζω το χερι μου στο κλουβι! τρομαζαν παρα πολυ!

----------


## jk21

αν τρωνε επαρκη και οχι λιγα χορταρικα ,δεν ειναι απαραιτητα και τα φρουτα 

ναι τα βιολογικα λεω ... αλλα μην αγορασεις .επιφυλασσομαι συντομα να σου προτεινω κατι καλυτερο

----------


## sWeetAnGel

καλημερα ηθελα να ρωτησω στην ροζελα τι φρουτα κ λαχανικα πρεπει να δινουμε?κ αν τρωνε κ εντομα?αν ναι ξερετε που μπορω να προμηθευτω?ευχαριστω!

----------


## jk21

*Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι*_Φρούτα
 Καρπούζι, πεπόνι, κεράσια, ροδάκινο, νεκταρίνι, φράουλα, μπανάνα, σταφύλι, πορτοκάλι, μήλο, ακτινίδιο, ανανάς, μάγκο, παπάγια, αχλάδι, μανταρίνι, βατόμουρα, ρόδι, δαμάσκηνα, γκρέιπφρουτ.

Λαχανικά-Χορταρικά
 Μπρόκολο, κουνουπίδι, καρότο, μαρούλι, αγγούρι, ντομάτα (τα πράσινα μέρη απαγορεύονται αυστηρά), κολοκύθι, πιπεριά (σε όλα τα χρώματα), αρακάς, μπάμιες, φασολάκια, σπανάκι, καλαμπόκι, γλυκοπατάτα, σπαράγγια, μαϊντανός, ραπανάκι, ρεπάνι, παντζάρι, λαχανίδα, λάχανο, τζίντζερ (όχι υπερβολικές ποσότητες και όχι πολύ συχνά- έως δυο μικρά κομμάτια το μήνα), φινόκιο, ρόκα , ραδίκι, κόλιανδρο,ζωχοί, πικραλίδα, σέσκουλο, γλιστρίδα (αντράκλα), αλσήνη, τσουκνίδα._

----------


## mariakappa

την γλυκοπαπατα δεν την δινουμε ποτε ωμη γιατι εχει ενα ενζυμο που πειραζει στο στομαχι.γι'αυτο την βραζουμε 25 λεπτα και αφου το ενζυμο το καταστρεφουμε την δινουμε σε αφθονια.ειναι πλουσια σε βιταμινη Α.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> επιφυλασσομαι συντομα να σου προτεινω κατι καλυτερο


Λοιπον?  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ειχα δωσει σε δυο μελη εδω μεσα μια συνταγη αυγοψωμου με χρηση πιπεριας και αρακα πριν το ψησιμο .την κανανε και ειχε αποδοχη ,αλλα φωτο δεν βγαλανε (τους ειχα αγγαρεψει για παρουσιαση ) .Ο ενας σπανια γραφει και μαλλον δεν θα δει καν που σου γραφω τωρα ... ο αλλος ισως .θα του το σφυριξω και ισως μας πει την γνωμη του 


Παντως η ιδεα ειναι στις συνταγες τυπου κεικ που εχω ,να προσθεσεις αρακα και πιπερια πριν το ψησιμο (τριμμενα καλα σε πολυκοφτη ) και να χρησιμοποιησεις το ζουμι τους αντι του νερου της συνταγης

----------

